

Show HN: We are building a site to help you validate your ideas and projects - WillThisFly

Will This Fly? is an online platform to gain feedback and validation on projects, ideas and minimum viable products.<p>Building on the success of MVP1 (over 200 votes and plenty of feedback) we have improved the voting system, added the ability to attach a comment to your vote and improved the design. Check it out; anyone can vote and comment on MVP2.<p>http://willthisfly.net/<p>(Note: We will be taking a limited number of project submissions shortly. If you have a project of your own, a minimum viable product or even an idea you are considering, you can leave your email address and we will let you know when it is ready to add projects.)
======
dgunn
How is this supposed to work? Most projects are going to require a specific
demographic to show up and vote. For example if I am creating a tool to help
dentists keep better records of their patients, how will you find dentists to
vote on my project? I won't care what most other people think.

If someone is creating an application or tool that could be used by anyone,
and thus, could be reviewed by anyone, they would be better served by putting
a survey on a site with good distribution like facebook or HN.

I'm not sure what this app solves. I can already type up my app ideas and put
them on the internet if I want. That's not the problem. The problem is getting
a pulse from the right people. I'm dealing with that problem right now. I have
a rough idea of what I should build but I'm hunting down the right people one
by one because there isn't many better ways to do it and the general public's
opinion of it would be worthless.

------
jlengrand
I like the initiative. But last time I checked, having people vote for your
"viability" was one of the worse ways to assure viability :).

------
ScottWhigham
How is this different from/better than taking a survey? I don't think your
landing page/site answers that for me. I expected a lot more than what I saw.
I don't know what I expected but a three state voting button and comments are
just not what I expected.

------
userium
You could maybe add some gamification features to this service, for example
check what <http://feedbackroulette.com/> does. Nice start!

------
gdoc
I like it. Just voted too. Looks like an interesting idea. Having started a
few projects in my time I think I would use this.

I'll be keeping an eye on it. Is it just for app development?

